# Recently Issued Green Cards



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Those of you who recently received their Green Cards may want to double check the information listed on it. Some show German Democratic Republic instead of Germany and some Swaziland instead of Swiss.
Form I90, mark section A 2.d. No new biometrics are required if they have been provided within the last 15 months. Do add proof of location of birth such as a copy of an international birth certificate.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Even better I have seen the UK listed as the Ukraine


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oddly enough, we were just having a discussion over in France about the Americans and their lack of geographical knowledge. It's discouraging to hear that this extends even to the government itself... eep:
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Even better I have seen the UK listed as the Ukraine


Close enough:>)


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

I am American and am stunned by the typical American's lack of inquisitiveness of world events, let alone world geography! I'm not bashing my country. I just wonder why? 
I work with a group of age twenty-something nurses. Somehow, the topic of the Berlin Wall came up. Not one of this group of six professional, supposedly educated nurses knew a.) What is (was) the Berlin Wall and b.) Where is Berlin?
One cannot make this up. They won't have to be concerned with passports because the farthest they'll travel is the New Jersey shore.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Of course we Europeans all know:
- why the Battle of Gettysburg was so important
- where the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution were written
- what abolitionism is
- what the Treaty of Paris is
- who Ulysses S. Grant is
- what happened in Birmingham (Alabama)
- what the capital of the state New York is

;-)

(I learned a lot from history since living in North-America, and as euro-centered my history classes in school were, I do understand they are as US-centered on the other side of the Ocean)


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Couldn't resist.... Only 53% of Americans have passports. I have known people who never traveled into the next State, let alone going overseas. We immigrated to New Zealand in 2012 and in the last 6 months alone I have been to Bali and Fiji. Palau and the Solomon Islands are in the works for this year. My Kiwi friends travel all over the world. My friendships in the States have fallen by the way side because they cannot understand why I would have ever left the US. There is a whole world out there if one is interested.

I also get asked a lot why Americans are allowing the current political situation. Most ask why the Executive branch is allowed to act unconstitutionally. I challenge you to go into Walmart and find Americans that well informed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not trying to poach anyone from the US section, but we are having a discussion on this very topic over in France. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...-less-international-than-other-countries.html

It started out being about France, but has grown to be more of a general look at the "inward looking" nature of most countries these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Of course we Europeans all know:
> - why the Battle of Gettysburg was so important
> - where the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution were written
> - what abolitionism is
> ...


actually... while I don't remember the details of most of those - I do remember studying a lot of it at school (many years ago) 

I don't remember much of the UK history I studied either, to be fair


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Woodstock said:


> I am American and am stunned by the typical American's lack of inquisitiveness of world events, let alone world geography! I'm not bashing my country. I just wonder why?
> I work with a group of age twenty-something nurses. Somehow, the topic of the Berlin Wall came up. Not one of this group of six professional, supposedly educated nurses knew a.) What is (was) the Berlin Wall and b.) Where is Berlin?
> One cannot make this up. They won't have to be concerned with passports because the farthest they'll travel is the New Jersey shore.


The Berlin Wall is a was. 
There are those who do not travel. I move instead.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Of course we Europeans all know:
> - why the Battle of Gettysburg was so important
> - where the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution were written
> - what abolitionism is
> ...


What happened in Birmingham?


----------

